# Personnaliser le Finder sous Lion



## mika56100 (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac auquel j'ai ajouté un second disque dur.
Ce disque sera destiné à mes données.
Du coup j'y ai créé un dossier Images, un dossier Téléchargement, un dossier Documents...
Et je les mets en raccourcis dans la barre latérale, seulement l'aperçu est un dossier simple et j'aimerais qu'ils aient le même type d'aperçu que ceux qui viennent des dossiers Images, Téléchargement, Documents de base (dossier utilisateur)...

Ma question est : y-a-t'il un moyen de personnaliser le petit icône d'aperçu pour les dossiers dans la barre latérale du Finder (à gauche). Je sais le faire pour les aperçus des dossiers quand ils sont sur la partie blanche mais pas sur la barre latérale à gauche.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## mika56100 (3 Février 2012)

Personne ne sait ?
Ou ma question est trop compliquée ?


----------



## scherel (5 Février 2012)

1er resultat de la recherche google:  

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/lion-icones-couleur-dans-le-finder-818452.html

En cherchant un peu plus tu dois pouvoir trouver pour des icônes personnalisées.


----------



## mika56100 (6 Février 2012)

merci pour l'info
mais je dois être mauvais, je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur et je n'ai pas réussi à faire ce que je veux
je continuerai à chercher...
en fait j'arrive à changer l'aperçu dans le finder en général mais pas dans la barre latérale à gauche...
je continue à chercher...


----------



## softnynx (17 Février 2012)

1) «cmd I» sur le dossier avec l'icone voulu.

2) clic sur l'icone en haut à gauche. 

3) «cmd C»

4) «cmd I» sur le dossier avec l'icone à changer.

2) clic sur l'icone en haut à gauche. 

3) «cmd V»

4) et voilà, en théorie ca marche!!!


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2012)

softnynx a dit:


> 1) «cmd I» sur le dossier avec l'icone voulu.
> 
> 2) clic sur l'icone en haut à gauche.
> 
> ...



... ou alors.......


----------



## mika56100 (17 Février 2012)

oui ça fonctionne pour l'icône dans la partie principale
mais dans la barre latérale à gauche, celle qui est en grisée, l'icône reste un dossier classique...


----------



## softnynx (18 Février 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> ... ou alors.......



du pareil au même... bien vu!


----------

